# stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL



## Jari_St.Pauli (5. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute,

nachdem viele Posts im Watbekleidungsthread schon sehr alt sind, wollte ich Euch mal um Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand bitten. Wer hat eine atmungsaktive Wathose, die er guten Gewissens empfehlen kann und für die man keinen Kleinkredit aufnehmen muss?

Also haut rein in die Tasten.

MfG, Jan


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hallo Jari,
Was ist für Dich denn noch in dem Rahmen "keinen Kleinkredit" aufnehmen zu müssen??
Persönlich hab ich seit 3 Jahren(25-30 Einsätze/Jahr) ne DAM Hydroforce Hose und bis jetzt ist alles bestens!!
Mein bester Angelkumpel hat seit einem Jahr ne Hart Airtech und ist damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

hmmm ein kumpel  hat die DAM hydroforce und nach knapp einem jahr und vlt 60 einsätzen im Mittelgebirgsflüssen ist die an den knien schon undicht... wobei er auch schon eine deutlich teurere hatte und die auch nur unwesendlich länger durchgehalten hatten ( bei der waren die füßlinge durch)... Kommt sicher auf deine Angelstrecken an.Wenn man viel kraxeln muss, hällt alles nicht so lange...
aber besser man kauft sich bei solchen strecken eher ab und an ne günstige.. als teure, die unwesendlich länger halten... 

claw


----------



## antonio (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

guck mal bei vision.
hab meine aus dem niedrigeren preissegment(180€ incl. watschuhe) vor 5 jahren gekauft und was soll ich sagen immer noch alles dicht.
einzig bei den schuhen gab es mal neue schnürsenkel und voriges jahr neue filzsohlen.

antonio


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Das ist doch schon mal hilfreich. Was ist denn mit der Greys Grxi oder den Sachen von Ocean, hat die jemand? 
Als Hausnummer: die Hose sollte nicht mehr als 200 Steine kosten. Ich bin eigentlich nur an der Ostsee, also nicht viel klettern, aber viel laufen. Ist es denn sehr wichtig, eine mit 20.000 dingsbums Wassersäule zu nehmen, oder reichen da auch 10.000 oder weniger?


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Moin zusammen,

atumungsaktivität hin oder her...solange du im Wasser stehst, atmet da sowieso nix...also ist das nur interessant, wenn du viel "umherläufst"...gerade im Sommer am Fluss oder Bach möchte ich diese Hosen nicht mehr missen.

Über die Haltbarkeit verschiedenster Hosen kann ich für mich persönlich sagen, dass der Preis der Hose absolut kein Garant für Langlebigkeit ist...Eine Hose für 400 Tacken hielt genauso lang, wie eine für 100 (ca. 1 Jahr). Wichtiger Kaufaspekt ist für eigentlich nur noch eine reibungslose Garantieabwicklung#c ist leider so...für den Händler sowie den Käufer sicher nicht zufriedenstellend..aber solange die Hersteller nicht in der Lage sind, für viel Geld vernünftige Hosen zu produzieren, welche dem angedachten Einsatzzweck standhalten...bleibt einen irgendwie nichts anderes übrig.

Mittlerweile hab ich mir wieder eine "günstigere" Hose zugelegt....unterm Strich bleibt die Rechnung gleich.

Ich hoffe aber imernoch, dass es irgendwann zu schaffen ist, eine dichte Wathose zu produzieren.
Ich rede hier nicht von selbstzugefügten Löchern, Rissen etc...
Aber wenn sich Nahtbänder lösen...die Nähte aus welchen Gründen auch immer undicht werden...das Material Wasser zieht...finde ich das einfach nicht zweckdienlich...

So das musste raus

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> atumungsaktivität hin oder her...solange du im Wasser stehst, atmet da sowieso nix...also ist das nur interessant, wenn du viel "umherläufst"...gerade im Sommer am Fluss oder Bach möchte ich diese Hosen nicht mehr missen.
> 
> ...




Ja, vielen Dank für die Info.
Aber, haste vielleicht ne Kaufempfehlung?  |kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hallo, ich selbst fische seit etwas ü. 1 Jahr nun die Team Cormoran Wathose *KLICK MICH* und bin absolut begeistert hatte zuvor ein Modell welches wesentlich teurer war. 
Die Team Cormoran steht der jedeoch in nichts nach.

Sehr interessant ist die Sohle, Absatz ist aus Gummi, Tritt aus Filz.


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Mmmh...damit wollte ich sagen, dass wie man es macht, man es falscht macht..also ne wirklich Empfehlung...!!! Wathose kaufen ist wohl eher wie Lotto spielen.

Aber wenn du ne Empfehlung haben möchtes...
Guck dir die Vision Extreme an...von der hab ich eher nur Gutes gehört...aber selber keine Erfahrungen mit der...
Aber nicht die ZIP Ausführung..da siehts dann nämlich schonwieder ander aus.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/visionxx.html
Gruß Thomas

Musst gerade feststellen, das die Extreme wohl nicht mehr erhältlich ist...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hallo, ich selbst fische seit etwas ü. 1 Jahr nun die Team Cormoran Wathose *KLICK MICH* und bin absolut begeistert hatte zuvor ein Modell welches wesentlich teurer war.
> Die Team Cormoran steht der jedeoch in nichts nach.
> 
> Sehr interessant ist die Sohle, Absatz ist aus Gummi, Tritt aus Filz.



Hey Weserwaller, Du kleiner Witzbold. Besonders atmungsaktiv ist Deine vorgeschlagene NEOPREN-Wathose ja nicht gerade ,
aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Moin,



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> atumungsaktivität hin oder her...solange du im Wasser stehst, atmet da sowieso nix...also ist das nur interessant, wenn du viel "umherläufst"...gerade im Sommer am Fluss oder Bach möchte ich diese Hosen nicht mehr missen.


 
Das ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube. Die Atmungsaktivität hat nichts damit zu tun, in welchem Element man sich befindet, sondern funktioniert aufgrund eines Temperaturgefälles. 

Ich durfte einmal bei einem Seminar mit einem Referenten der Firma GORETEX ein Experiment mitmachen, bei dem wir über unsere zuvor naß gemachten Hände einen GORETEX Handschuh zogen und die Hand einige Zeit in kaltes Wasser steckten. Nachdem wir später den Handschuh wieder aus dem Wasser nahmen und auszogen, war die Hand im Handschuh trocken. Fand ich ziemlich faszinierend.

GORETEX ist in meinen Augen auch die optimale Membran für Wathosen - sehr atmungsaktiv, enorm robust, problemlos waschbar, unempfindlich gegen die meisten Säuren und Laugen...


... aber eben sehr teuer.

Die günstigste GORETEX Wathose ist meines Wissens die SIMMS Headwaters. Die finde ich persönlich auch sehr empfehlenswert. Bei mir hält sie nun bereits drei Jahre. Das sind weit über 1000 Stunden am Wasser.

Die Simms Freestone ist eine preisgünstige Hose mit PU-Membran (wie bei den meisten anderen, oft deutlich teureren Hosen auch), die sehr robust ist, und die ich auch empfehlenswert finde.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha, das ist also das Plädoyer für eine handfeste Investition, um dann auch die beste Qualität um die Beine zu haben. Das leuchtet mir ein, obwohl mir das finanziell gar nicht passt.
Haste evtl. doch noch ne Empfehlung aus dem Niedrigpreissektor?


----------



## Thomas090883 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Moin Achim,

bis zum gewissen Punkt hast du natürlich recht....aber Gore Tex hat auch andere Eigenschaften als die PU Membran anderer Wathosen..den Vergleich im Wassereimer...naja. Dann nimm dir mal ne GoreTex Hose und schlüpf mal ohne "saugstarke" bzw. transportierende Fleeceunterwäsche rein... quasie nackt dann fisch mal bzw. lauf mal ne Zeit im Wasser.,..Ich geb dir nen Schein drauf, dass dein Arsch klatschnass ist.

Unter Wasser in gewisser Tiefe herrschen ganz andere Druckverhältnisse...ich hab schon gehört, dass es bei einigen atmungsaktiven Wathosen allein durch den Stömungsdruck im Fluss feucht wurde.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Moin
Ich habe seit Jahren ne Greys Wathose, die gab es bei M.... in Kaki. Für ca 120 Euronen. Ich bin damit zufrieden benutze sie aber nur noch am Bach, da sie weiter geschnitten und mir die Simms G3 zu schade für den Bach die kommt nur für die  Küste mit.|rolleyes


----------



## Meerforellenfan (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

schau mal hier wenns die noch gibt ......eine Loomis statt 239 nur 79 €
http://www.gerlinger.de/content/okat-sonderkatalog/index.php


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Sehr gut, das so viele nette Anglersleute hier Ihre Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen reinschreiben. Vielen Dank, liebe Kollegen. Das hilf schon mal sehr.
Hat denn hier jemand ne Loomis, oder ne Ocean und kann sagen, dass die gut ist?


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Was halten die Experten hier denn von Ron Thompson? http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn154f07640407c4e/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> nachdem viele Posts im Watbekleidungsthread schon sehr alt sind, wollte ich Euch mal um Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand bitten. Wer hat eine atmungsaktive Wathose, die er guten Gewissens empfehlen kann und für die man keinen Kleinkredit aufnehmen muss?
> 
> ...


 ich hab eine für dich 
#6


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin Achim,
> 
> bis zum gewissen Punkt hast du natürlich recht....aber Gore Tex hat auch andere Eigenschaften als die PU Membran anderer Wathosen..den Vergleich im Wassereimer...naja. Dann nimm dir mal ne GoreTex Hose und schlüpf mal ohne "saugstarke" bzw. transportierende Fleeceunterwäsche rein... quasie nackt dann fisch mal bzw. lauf mal ne Zeit im Wasser.,..Ich geb dir nen Schein drauf, dass dein Arsch klatschnass ist.
> 
> ...




Da haben wir zwei verschiedene Themen am Wickel:

1. Kondenswasser: Mit nacktem Arsch in der Wathose ist natürlich ein no-go. Eine atmungsaktive Wathose ist zum einen nur so warm wie das, was ich darunterziehe, also könnte ich in diesem Fall gleich mit der Badehose waten. Und außerdem kommt es in diesem Fall leicht zu Kondenswasserbildung, weil der Arsch sehr warm ist und nach anstrengendem Waten auch schwitzt, die Innenseite der Hose aber kalt ist.

Funktionsunterbekleidung ist bei atmungsaktiven (und auch allen anderen) Wathosen unerlässlich.

2. Dichtigkeit und Druckresistenz: Da gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel drauf, dass durch eine unbeschädigte GORETEX-Membran beim Waten kein Wasser dringt.



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich habe seit Jahren ne Greys Wathose, die gab es bei M.... in Kaki. Für ca 120 Euronen. Ich bin damit zufrieden benutze sie aber nur noch am Bach, da sie weiter geschnitten und mir die Simms G3 zu schade für den Bach die kommt nur für die Küste mit.|rolleyes


 woher hast du denn die g3 mann bist du reich


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich hab eine für dich
> #6



was, wo, wie, wann?   |bigeyes
Bitte PN


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> .....Hat denn hier jemand ne Loomis......



für 79,- Euro würde ich da nicht lange überlegen.
Habe mir eine als Backup geholt.
Ein Freund gleich deren zwei und die eine Büx jetzt schon 
des öfteren angehabt. Passt, atmet vernünftig und ist dicht.


----------



## weserwaller (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Hey Weserwaller, Du kleiner Witzbold.



Hey kleiner Klugsch... ...reiber hast du sie schon getragen  #6

Nur weil der Verkäufer es nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung erwähnt hat ? 

Ich kann nicht 5€ in die Hand nehmen und erwarten, dafür zu bekommen was 200€ kostet

In einer vernünftigen Neoprenwathose kommst du sicherlicherlich weniger ins schwitzen, wie in der Billigausführung einer Atmungsaktiven, daher auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Hey kleiner Klugsch... ...reiber hast du sie schon getragen  #6
> 
> Nur weil der Verkäufer es nicht in der Artikelbeschreibung erwähnt hat ?



Jetzt verwirrst Du mich aber. Willst du mir damit sagen, dass das ne atmungsaktive Neoprenhose ist?...|kopfkrat



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht 5€ in die Hand nehmen und erwarten, dafür zu bekommen was 200€ kostet


Ich will gerne zugeben, dass ich hier die eierlegende Wollmilchsau in Form einer günstigen atmungsaktiven Wathose unter 200 EUR suche. |rolleyes


----------



## weserwaller (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Jetzt verwirrst Du mich aber. Willst du mir damit sagen, dass das ne atmungsaktive Neoprenhose ist?...|kopfkrat



Das nicht, habe grade noch was ergänzt an meinem Beitrag hat sich mit Deinem überschnitten.

Ergänzung Beitrag oben:

In einer vernünftigen Neoprenwathose kommst du sicherlicherlich weniger  ins schwitzen, wie in der Billigausführung einer Atmungsaktiven, daher  auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> für 79,- Euro würde ich da nicht lange überlegen.
> Habe mir eine als Backup geholt.
> Ein Freund gleich deren zwei und die eine Büx jetzt schon
> des öfteren angehabt. Passt, atmet vernünftig und ist dicht.



Danke für den Tipp. #6


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



weserwaller schrieb:


> In einer vernünftigen Neoprenwathose kommst du sicherlicherlich weniger ins schwitzen, wie in der Billigausführung einer Atmungsaktiven, daher auch meine Empfehlung.



Ah,Ok, das ist mir neu, danke für die Info. #6

Ich hab allerdings schon ne Neoprenhose, die auch ganz Ok ist,
Aber sie ist eben so ein bisschen zu warm fürs Wanderangeln im Sommer.


----------



## weserwaller (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Jari_St.Pauli schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings schon ne Neoprenhose, die auch ganz Ok ist,
> Aber sie ist eben so ein bisschen zu warm fürs Wanderangeln im Sommer.



Ok das kann ich nachvollziehen, im Sommer fische ich z.B. nur mit Beinlingen, evtl auch eine alternative wenn du nicht zu weit rein musst.

Ansonsten in einem bezahlbarem Rahmen liegen auch die atmungsaktiven Modelle von Kinetic


----------



## MrFreeky (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hey,
ist ja witzig ich suche auch eine Wathose ^^
War gestern auf der Angelmesse in Duisburg, aber da hatten die nur vereinzelte, irgendwie haben da alle das gleiche verkauft naja egal....

Ich will die Wathose an einem See benutzen und zwar das ganze Jahr durch also quasi auch jetzt 

Wollte eine aus Neporen holen, wie dick sollte die denn sein damit man bei den Temperaturen noch ins Wasser kann?

Kann ich mir auch ne dünne sagen wir mal 3mm Neopren holen und dann einfach Thermounterwäsche drunterziehen und dann is warm 
Ich hab mir gedacht der Vorteil bei einer dünnen is das ich die dann auch benutzen kann wenn es Wärmer wird...

Mal ne doofe Frage: Was habt ihr drunter wenn ihr ne Neopren-Wathose anhabt?

kennt Ihr zufällig Läden in Düsseldorf/Köln oder Umgebung wo man vernünftige kaufen kann?


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

wenns wärmer wird ists in der neoprener wie in einer sauna wenn man sich ein bischen bewegen muß, das ist eben der nachteil.
untendrunter immer (egal ob neopren oder aa) funktionswäsche die die feuchtikkeit vom körper weg hält.
auch mit ner aa und entsprechender unterwäsche ist es warm.

antonio


----------



## MrFreeky (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



antonio schrieb:


> wenns wärmer wird ists in der neoprener wie in einer sauna wenn man sich ein bischen bewegen muß, das ist eben der nachteil.
> untendrunter immer (egal ob neopren oder aa) funktionswäsche die die feuchtikkeit vom körper weg hält.
> auch mit ner aa und entsprechender unterwäsche ist es warm.
> 
> antonio




ok was ist ne aa


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

atmungsaktiv#h#h

antonio


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



MrFreeky schrieb:


> ok was ist ne aa



AtmungsAktiv  |znaika:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



antonio schrieb:


> atmungsaktiv#h#h
> 
> antonio



Lol, Du warst schneller


----------



## MrFreeky (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Das heißt ja eigendlich die aa sind viel besser^^
hmm ich weiß nich was ich kaufen soll ;D


----------



## antonio (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

kommt eben auf das einsatzgebiet an auf jedenfall universeller und vom tragekomfort besser.

antonio


----------



## martin18 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hallo zusammen 
würde mich nun schon interessieren für welches modell Du Dich entschieden hast Jari ?? Ich stelle mir seid meinem letzten Langelandurlaub diesen Winter nämlich die gleiche Frage...
Wobei das Angebot von Gerlinger schon gut klingt....


----------



## steffen4559 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

ich habe mich erst heute hier eingeblendet und habe das gleiche problem der Auswal einer wathose.  ich schwanke zwischen Red Carp Titanium Wathose 99 euronen und bei askari gibt es gerade eine dam neopren fighter pro für 55 euronen.

hat da einer erfahrung mit diesen hosen??


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich für mich schon fast klar habe, dass ich jetzt doch ne relativ teure Variante (wahrsch. Simms Freestone Set)
wählen werde, dafür aber im Laden in der Stadt kaufe und sehr viel Wert auf Garantie-Abwicklung legen werde.
Meine D.A.M Steelpower Wathose hat jetzt gerade nen Wassereinbruch gehabt (nach ca. 30 Einsätzen...|gr.
Meine superbillige Penta Neoprenbüx hat damals mindestens doppelt so lange gehalten. Es nervt, aber irgendwie sind das wohl auch Verschleissteile.  |uhoh:


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



martin18 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> würde mich nun schon interessieren für welches modell Du Dich entschieden hast Jari ?? Ich stelle mir seid meinem letzten Langelandurlaub diesen Winter nämlich die gleiche Frage...
> Wobei das Angebot von Gerlinger schon gut klingt....



Achtung, ich hab da angerufen, die sind schon fast alle weg.
Also, Beeilung.


----------



## martin18 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

danke dir werde es probieren...


----------



## Kunde (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

hallo, 
ich will mir eventuell die g. loomis streamdance wathose kaufen die im gerlinger sonderposenkatalog angeboten wird. ich weiß aber nicht welche größe mir passt, bin 1,90m groß und wiege 80kg außerdem sollte noch die ein ander andere schickt kleidung unter der hose getragen werden.
wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...

gruß kunde


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



Kunde schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich will mir eventuell die g. loomis streamdance wathose kaufen die im gerlinger sonderposenkatalog angeboten wird. ich weiß aber nicht welche größe mir passt, bin 1,90m groß und wiege 80kg außerdem sollte noch die ein ander andere schickt kleidung unter der hose getragen werden.
> wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...
> 
> gruß kunde



Schau mal hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...37_side03112aa473d91d710cced685fd4858e_x2.htm 
Da gibt es auch angaben zu Größe, mußt Dich nur selber vermessen. :q


----------



## Kunde (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Scah mal hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...37_side03112aa473d91d710cced685fd4858e_x2.htm
> Da gibt es auch angaben zu Größe, mußt Dich nur selber vermessen. :q



soetwas hatte ich auch schon gefunden aber bin irgendwie zu dusselig mich selbst zu vermessen und wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich auch garnicht von wo bis wo man da messen muss |kopfkrat

deshalb wäre es für mich leichter wenn jemand mit erfahrung mir nen kleinen dankanstoß geben könnte...


----------



## tincatinca (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Was gibts es aktuell an guten und bezahlbaren atmungsaktiven Wathosen?
Was ist von der Loomis Nativerun zu halten?
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ze-King-L-Atmungsaktive-Wathose_p62971_x2.htm


----------



## makreele (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Hi, habe die 1 Jahr gefischt, dann wurde sie undicht. Wurde kostenlos getauscht. Wenn die Getauschte jetzt wieder ein Jahr hält, da bin ich optimistisch, finde ich Preis/Leistung gut. 60 Euro pro Jahr für ne Atmungsaktive erscheinen mir angemessen. LG Makreele


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Simms G4 Zipp...


----------



## andy84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Schaut euch mal di Trau River Wathosen an, Preis leistung sehr gut, tolle Hose.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. März 2014)

*AW: stabile bezahlbare atmungsaktive Wathose AKTUELL*

Habe schon einige durch, aber die Imago Amphibian ist nicht kaputt zu bekommen. Etwas steif, aber dafür sehr haltbar.


----------

